# Jo Mangey Thakur Apney Te



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Oct 2, 2011)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh,


We have heard this Shabad a lot many times and think of it when we 'want' something from God:

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
Ang 681


ਚਤੁਰ ਦਿਸਾ ਕੀਨੋ ਬਲੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਕਰੁ ਧਾਰਿਓ ॥
He has extended His power in all four directions, and placed His hand upon my head.


ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਟਾਖ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਅਵਲੋਕਨੁ ਕੀਨੋ ਦਾਸ ਕਾ ਦੂਖੁ ਬਿਦਾਰਿਓ ॥੧॥
Gazing upon me with his Eye of Mercy, He has dispelled the pains of His slave. ||1||



ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਰਾਖੇ ਗੁਰ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ॥
The Guru, the Lord of the Universe, has saved the Lord's humble servant.



ਕੰਠਿ ਲਾਇ ਅਵਗੁਣ ਸਭਿ ਮੇਟੇ ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਬਖਸੰਦ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Hugging me close in His embrace, the merciful, forgiving Lord has erased all my sins. ||Pause||


ਜੋ ਮਾਗਹਿ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਤੇ ਸੋਈ ਸੋਈ ਦੇਵੈ ॥
Whatever I ask for from my Lord and Master, he gives that to me.


ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਜੋ ਬੋਲੈ ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਸਚੁ ਹੋਵੈ ॥੨॥੧੪॥੪੫॥
Whatever the Lord's slave Nanak utters with his mouth, proves to be true, here and hereafter.




Let's focus on the lines in the Shabad 'DAS KA DOOKH BIDARAYO'


What are the pain points of a Sikh? Is it hunger, lack of money or happiness?


Or is it Kaam, Krodh, Lobh, Moh and Ahankar?


HAR JANN RAKHE GUR GOVIND
KANTTH LAYE AVGUNN SABH METE, DAYAAL PURAKH BAKHSAND


So which wish has been fulfilled? Materialistic wishes? Or spiritual ones?


When we are born, our food, family and work has been taken care of by Waheguru. We just have to work through them in life and get them.


How easy is it to live a life of Sikh? We may be born in Sikh family or have Sikh sangat. We may keep uncut hair, do a lot of Paath or take Amrit. Does it connect our soul with Waheguru forever?


Living life as Pooran Gursikh is something not achieved after years and years of hard work, if Waheguru doesn't gift it to you.


Food, Money, Friends etc and other worldly happinesses will never be a problem. You will get as much as you want.


The gift of being JEEVAN MUKAT, SATPURAKH and all other Gursikh qualities, can only be given if we ask them from Waheguru.


Once gifted, nothing else matters.

-- 
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫ਼ਤਿਹ

Kanwaljit Singh


ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ ਸੋਇ ਕਰੇ ਨਿਤ ਜੰਗ - _Khalsa is the One who always battles the vices within_


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 2, 2011)

SAT SRI AKAAL,

VERY TRUE. With Blessings

One can be JEEVAT MUKAT.

 Focus on Jeevat and Mukat

Jeevat Mukat  "Though Alive freedom form thought"  "DUKH SUKH RAHAT"

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 3, 2011)

Humbly submitted another understanding.  My translation in blue outside of quotes.  All errors are mine and I stand corrected.



> http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=681&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=1&k=1





> ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
> धनासरी महला ५ ॥
> Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5.
> Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl:
> ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹੀ।


 _Raag Dhanasri, Gurur Arjun Dev ji_
xxx

xxx 



> ਚਤੁਰ ਦਿਸਾ ਕੀਨੋ ਬਲੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਕਰੁ ਧਾਰਿਓ ॥
> चतुर दिसा कीनो बलु अपना सिर ऊपरि करु धारिओ ॥
> Cẖaṯur ḏisā kīno bal apnā sir ūpar kar ḏẖāri▫o.
> He has extended His power in all four directions, and placed His hand upon my head.
> ...


 _The creator prevails in all four directions and has kept the hand of support on my head._



> ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਟਾਖ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਅਵਲੋਕਨੁ ਕੀਨੋ ਦਾਸ ਕਾ ਦੂਖੁ ਬਿਦਾਰਿਓ ॥੧॥
> क्रिपा कटाख्य अवलोकनु कीनो दास का दूखु बिदारिओ ॥१॥
> Kirpā katākẖ▫y avlokan kīno ḏās kā ḏūkẖ biḏāri▫o. ||1||
> Gazing upon me with his Eye of Mercy, He has dispelled the pains of His slave. ||1||
> ...


 _The creator sees blessedly and eliminates the misery of the humble follower._


> ਹਰਿ ਜਨ ਰਾਖੇ ਗੁਰ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ॥
> हरि जन राखे गुर गोविंद ॥
> Har jan rākẖe gur govinḏ.
> The Guru, the Lord of the Universe, has saved the Lord's humble servant.
> ...


 _The creator saves all the humble followers in the world._
 


> ਕੰਠਿ ਲਾਇ ਅਵਗੁਣ ਸਭਿ ਮੇਟੇ ਦਇਆਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਬਖਸੰਦ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
> कंठि लाइ अवगुण सभि मेटे दइआल पुरख बखसंद ॥ रहाउ ॥
> Kanṯẖ lā▫e avguṇ sabẖ mete ḏa▫i▫āl purakẖ bakẖsanḏ. Rahā▫o.
> Hugging me close in His embrace, the merciful, forgiving Lord has erased all my sins. ||Pause||
> ...


 _The creator lovingly hugs all humble followers and erases their wrong doings._


> ਜੋ ਮਾਗਹਿ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਤੇ ਸੋਈ ਸੋਈ ਦੇਵੈ ॥
> जो मागहि ठाकुर अपुने ते सोई सोई देवै ॥
> Jo māgėh ṯẖākur apune ṯe so▫ī so▫ī ḏevai.
> Whatever I ask for from my Lord and Master, he gives that to me.
> ...


 _The humble followers receive from the creator, all exactly as the seek._



> ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਜੋ ਬੋਲੈ ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਸਚੁ ਹੋਵੈ ॥੨॥੧੪॥੪੫॥
> नानक दासु मुख ते जो बोलै ईहा ऊहा सचु होवै ॥२॥१४॥४५॥
> Nānak ḏās mukẖ ṯe jo bolai īhā ūhā sacẖ hovai. ||2||14||45||
> Whatever the Lord's slave Guru Nanak utters with his mouth, proves to be true, here and hereafter. ||2||14||45||
> ...


 _Guru Nanak, the creator’s humble follower utters and it becomes eternally true._




> *Essence**:*_  The creator is supportive, merciful, loving and is always there for the *humble followers*._


 JO MANGE THAKUR APNE TE | Read along with Bhai Surinder Singh Ji Jodhpuri Hazuri Ragi      - YouTube 

This  is a very popular wonderful shabad.  I have heard the viakhia of this  shabad or tuks from it to basically state that "the creator will give  you what you ask for as the creator has limitless resources".  We need  to review it very closely as on the one hand I can ask for a car, a  lottery winning, a cure from an ailment, and so on.  Then when such does  not happen one is disappointed.  Why so!


In this shabad one part that stands out is the emphasis on*humble follower(s)*/ ਦਾਸੁ .  So who is such?  



One  who treats and works in understanding of the creator in a humble way.   What would be one such's demands or requests of the creator!  Definitely  not ordinary and maya.  Say one may ask for (sarbatt da bhalaah)/well  being of all; higher ability to be better with every passing day,  seeking to be virtuous, and so on.


I believe that is realistic.


Any comments.


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 3, 2011)

SAT SRI AKAAL,
To my understanding

Misery often  comes to humble beings who believes in "Sarbat Da Bhala"

If one tries to do without eternal awareness, 
feeding society with materials.
One will feel terrible pain.

With understanding of "GURU's BANI" 
that 
"feeling of pain" or "suffering"  is also emotion

And the reason of pain/bliss lies in "own self" 
and only one "own self" can cure this pain.

This understanding will correct pain of humble being

Happiness lies in "WISDOM" not in material

If one can do good

pray for "GURU's WISDOM" for all. 

Material acquistion without wisdom cause pain. 


Swami "Vivek" "Anand" when one realised he changed his name "Vivekanand"

"Wisdom" brings "Happiness"

"Jo main Kiya so Main Paya"
"Dosh Na Dije Awar Jana"

By way of thought (seed) one bears (fruit) of actions

If one is not aware and has not checked seed (Thought) while sowing seed, one may cry foul, after getting fruit.


"GURU's BANI" practise brings "Wisdom" and "Happiness"

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 3, 2011)

ravneet_sb ji thanks for your post.  I am literally shocked by your above post.  This is Gurmat Vichaar section, so I humbly request that you post complete shabads which support your two statements below,


Misery often comes to humble beings who believes in "Sarbat Da Bhala"
_Just a note I thought this is part of the Ardas ceremony too!_
 
"GURU's BANI" _practise_ brings "Wisdom" and "Happiness"
_Are you referring to "parroting" as practice or honing your understanding is practice_
 
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 3, 2011)

SAT SRI AKAAL,

May be some thoughts are not appropriately stated but it means

"Nanak Naam Chadi Kala"
"Tere Bhane Sarbat Da Bhala"

There is root thought behind every action

like "Harnaksh" use to give donations, but root thought was not welfare, but 
"EGO" so that people treat him as "GOD"

Its not the visible action,  but root thought behind the visible action which is
important

So if the root thought is "Sarbat Da Bhalla" 
though it brings appears to be misery to some in physical life to the "Life of "Saints"

But they are in "Chardi Kalaan"

"Manmukh" not understand's "GURU's Word" and sitution is miserable for both.

If child is non performing teacher feels miserable. 


and "Practising" is "Executing" actions as per "GURU's BANI"

Bhul Chuk Di Maafi

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki FAteh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 3, 2011)

ravneet_sb ji please quote Gurbani as requested.  Otherwise we will become de-focussed.

For example you say,



> like "Harnaksh" use to give donations, but root thought was not welfare, but
> "EGO" so that people treat him as "GOD"


_I thought Sikhism does not divide people into categories.  How can you be so sure that where you live, what you eat, was never touched by a Harnaksh over the ages?

_I am not trying to prove you right or wrong just suggested that give reference to your statements through Gurbani Shabad.  Specially this section being Gurbani Vichhar.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

